
Gimp and more in your html5 browser - audidude
http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2011/04/18/broadway-update-3/
======
JoshTriplett
Definitely some amazing work.

Now just combine this with emscripten (<http://emscripten.org/>), and you have
GTK+ applications running entirely in the browser.

